# Any Of You Guys Is Rob Nicholas?



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

First, sorry if this is the wrong place to post this...

Anyway, the reason I ask is because if you are, your yahoo email has most likely been highjacked. I keep getting emails from you with just a link (always a different one) to sites that make my antivirus go into DEFCOM 1 status.

I know a few Robs around here but I can't place the last name or I would just PM you. I know I have this email address because of some wtach I bought or sold...

Anyway, PM me if you prefer to stay anonymous. If I am right, and the address I have is from some watch transaction, your Paypal might be at risk.

Hackers have been active lately, my gmail acc was jacked last week too but I managed to recover it. Made me spend a lot of time recovering it and changing every single password I could think of...

Cheers!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Your inbox must be full...tried to PM you, but got the message you cannot be contacted.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Your inbox must be full...tried to PM you, but got the message you cannot be contacted.


Upps, sorry, you're right... try again please...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Kutusov said:


> First, sorry if this is the wrong place to post this...
> 
> Anyway, the reason I ask is because if you are, your yahoo email has most likely been highjacked. I keep getting emails from you with just a link (always a different one) to sites that make my antivirus go into DEFCOM 1 status.


I'm getting them as well


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> I'm getting them as well


So it's definitely a fellow forum member... I'll have a look at my registered mail receipts because I think I know who might be...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, I don't have the receipts... and I have no movements with such an email in my PP account... so the question still stands.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Sounds like spam , with a virus


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

martinzx said:


> Sounds like spam , with a virus


It is, or some sort of fishing... also, the emails come with a lot of visible addresses from the person's address book. That's why I thought it was important to check with you guys because whoever is the owner of the email address needs to take care of that ASAP.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Kutusov said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > I'm getting them as well
> ...


I know him, he is a Forum member and I have emailed him.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Yes defo sounds like he been hacked, & is now a bot for spaming viruses ......................


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> I know him, he is a Forum member and I have emailed him.


Oh, ok! It's settled then! Thanks for your help! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

You might want to check the SMTP headers to see if the source is Yahoo's mail servers. Many of the virus-caused spam messages are not necessarily a bot operating on the person's (Victime Alpha) computer, but another person's (Victim Beta) computer spoofing the supposed sender. I can't remember the names, but a few years ago there was a rash of virii that would hit someone's mailbox, reap addresses from their contact list or locally stored messages (in Outlook Express, for example, a notorious weakness IIRC), then upload that information with the victim's email address to some remote site. Then, someone unrelated getting hit with the virus would be used to send spam out spoofing the first victim's source address.

All this is to suggest that Rob's computer is not the one that is sending to you, but some other idiot's computer. Unfortunately, I've had to retire some addresses on my domains, after some acquaintances with insufficient protection were hit, and my private addresses from their address lists were lifted and distributed to spam underground data stores. There are so many virii, so many exploits (i.e. Microsoft Windows, Internet Explorer, and Office), and so many vectors, I've long since given up keeping up to date on consumer computer vulnerabilities.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Unfortunately, in the "computer age", hackers, like the poor, will be forever with us. I envision for them a special place in Hell where they sit for eternity before a computer attempting to hack and being continually

blocked.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

normdiaz said:


> Unfortunately, in the "computer age", hackers, like the poor, will be forever with us. I envision for them a special place in Hell where they sit for eternity before a computer attempting to hack and being continually
> 
> blocked.


That's because, unlike me, you have a gentle soul... Hackers and Judas Cradle are notions that usually come together in my mind... :butcher:


----------

